# Should I take them.



## Angi (Jun 20, 2010)

I am going camping and plan to take me two CDTs with me. The only problem is they wont have extra heat. It is only for 3 days and it is summer, but it might not be that hot at the beach where we are camping. Any ideas?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 20, 2010)

Where is it??


----------



## DeanS (Jun 20, 2010)

Where are you headed...Pismo...Carpinteria? Those would be ideal...but it is all dependent on where you're going


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 20, 2010)

I would rather leave them home than take them because it stresses them out. Three days should be fine at home unless the torts are young and tend to flip. I will leave my tort for a long weekend--I feed extra for the couple days before I leave, give extra food on the day I leave so he has some for the next day, no food for up to two days (three nights is the max I'll leave him), and then feed on the day I get back. I extra baby-proof the enclosure and take out anything he can climb on (some people will even take out the water), but I would only do this for torts that have proven to be safe on their own and not fragile hatchlings. Lights on timer and everything else normal. In the wild torts would have days they couldn't find food, so I see no problem with this. I have even heard of people leaving their torts for a week, and just keeping them cool and dark without food. I would not go that far though.

I think taking them with you is stressful on them. Besides leaving them at home, other options are to have someone come over to care for them (call to thank them the day-of, which serves as a reminder), or setting them up at someone's house (I have a large plastic tub for these times, about half the size of this normal enclosure, but it does the trick). I have a one page care sheet of how to care for him (I simplify care as to not confuse someone, and put the food in pre-portioned baggies), list things that are worrisome or not, and include the vet phone number and info. Moving their enclosure to someone else's house is tough enough on them, but going on a camping trip with unstable temps and a car ride is too much in my opinion.


----------



## Laura (Jun 20, 2010)

Leave them home.. Stress will cause them to be more prone to upper resp.. not to mention taking the risk of someone seeing them. reporting you for having Endangerd species.. having to explain yourself and them and hoping you have proper papers for them. and..... 
Have someone stop by to peek in on them once or twice...


----------



## Angi (Jun 20, 2010)

I am going to the Silver Strand in San Diego. I have a fifth wheel trailer so they would be inside and unseen unless I was with them and that would only be if it was really warm outside. I just don't trust anyone to take proper care or them. They are very spoiled, but they deserve to be. 
I can use a heat lamp but only during generator hours.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2010)

I vote leave them home in their regular enclosure. If you drop in food on the morning you leave and get back before dark on the third day, they will only miss one day. They could miss several days and it wouldn't be a problem. Are they housed outside? There's probably lots to graze on out there.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 21, 2010)

Another vote for leave 'em home...safer for them.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 21, 2010)

Having lived in SD for a number of years, I can tell you it's no place for a CDT...not even on the beach...it just doesn't get hot there...sunny, yes! hot, no! Plus the stress factor with travel would tell me to leave 'em home


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 21, 2010)

It's too moist and cool at the beach, they'll get a resp infection. I vote for leaving them home...


----------



## Angi (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay I am glad I asked. I would not want to risk their health. I am sure going to miss them


----------



## Angi (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not comfortable leaving them home alone. Would it be too stressful for them if I had them stay at my moms house while I am gone? They seem to be pretty stress free little guys.
Dean S. I am suprised you think San Diego is not a good place for CDT's. As I am new to the world of reptiles I do not know that much, but thought the weather here would be perfect for tortoises. I am in Ramona which is north east of SD. If you are familier with the Wild Animal park the weather here is more like the weather there. I am also at a higher altitude so I don't get the fog.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm talking about the beach...Ramona is a WHOLE different story...PERFECT place for any tort species. I am ONLY talking about the climate. I worked at the SD Zoo and the WAP...climate-wise, that 30 miles is a world of difference...Ramona and Escondido are PRIMO for torts


----------



## Angi (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Dean that is a relief. I thought the weather here was better for tortoises than it is on the coast. But I figured I should make sure before I start planning their future out door enclosure.
I prefer a tortoise friendly clmate myself. I so hope I don't freeze at the beach.


----------



## webskipper (Jun 21, 2010)

I left my 3 yearling Greeks at home for 4 days. They gained weight on the growing plants (18X18 flat) and the 2 big handfuls of Spring Mix I left them. I had to leave on short notice. Next time I will leave a key with the neighbor.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want to take them to your mom's house, then that is fine. Just make sure they are in an enclosure you have already tested out as far as temperatures and escape and flip proof. If you are putting them in a newly put together enclosure, then her house is not any better than leaving them home alone at yours in my opinion. Too many things can go wrong. This is assuming your mom doesn't keep torts though. Best option is to have someone check in on them and leave them at home, second best is to leave them at someone else's house in their enclosure or one you have tried out before, third best is home alone, and fourth best is someone else's house in a new enclosure.


----------



## Angi (Jun 21, 2010)

My mom has their siblings I could put them in with them, but her enclosure is not that big.
I will probably take their regular enclosure to her house.
I appriciate all the advice.


----------

